# Steak & Guinness pie



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

so, my roommate went to the UK a while back and has fallen in love with the meat pies. so i was wondering if anyone has a really good, britishly authentic recipes for a steak and guinness pie. we are looking for one that has almost every kind of dead dark meat in it... not just a pure steak pie... ok, so maybe it would be a more minced meat pie... anyways, if anyone has an incredible recipe (the britisher and authenticker the better), or knows of a great sight to find old english style recipes... like fish & chips and steak pies and so on and so forth, thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a UKTV Food site with a recipe for Beef n Guiness pie. It's a good site for lots of 'traditional' British recipes.

http://uktv.co.uk/index.cfm/uktv/food.recipe/aid/512014


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks, thats a pretty good site, but i dont think that is quite what my roommate was talking about, does anyone know of any radical variations of a traditional steak & guinness pie? like could i put some other meats in there and work ok?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The traditional English steak and kidney pie is made with dark ales, whether Guiness or another.

I make a raised game pie, which is eaten cold.

Traditionally, in most Scottish households like mine, a steak pie is made for Hogmanay (obviously at other times, too!).


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

While my recipie is more Irish it gets the point across. Take your meat(floured), carrots, onions, pots, turnips, and whatever else and cook them down in a heavy pot. When everything looks good add a healthy amount of Guinnes or other stout/ale. Cook it down by about 1/2 and add some stock. I usually thicken it up with roux. Pour in to a deep pie pan and top with a 3-2-1 dough and bake.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Here you go.............

http://www.karott.com/guinness_recipes.htm

qahtan


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the great link qahtan!


----------

